# Partitions on ada1 after gmirror load not shown



## CyberCr33p (Sep 15, 2019)

Any idea why I have this behaviour after `gmirror load` ?


```
ls -la /dev/ad*
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x46 Sep 15 20:57 /dev/ada0
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x58 Sep 15 20:57 /dev/ada1

---

gpart create -s gpt ada0
gpart add -a 4k -t freebsd-boot -s 512k ada0
gpart add -a 4k -s 4G -t freebsd-ufs ada0
gpart add -a 4k -s 16G -t freebsd-swap ada0
gpart add -a 4k -s 16G -t freebsd-ufs ada0
gpart add -a 4k -s 64G -t freebsd-ufs ada0
gpart add -a 4k -s 32G -t freebsd-ufs ada0
gpart add -a 4k -s 768G -t freebsd-ufs ada0
gpart add -a 4k -t freebsd-ufs ada0

---

ls -la /dev/ad*
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x46 Sep 15 20:57 /dev/ada0
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x5a Sep 15 21:00 /dev/ada0p1
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x64 Sep 15 21:00 /dev/ada0p2
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x63 Sep 15 21:00 /dev/ada0p3
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x67 Sep 15 21:00 /dev/ada0p4
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x6b Sep 15 21:00 /dev/ada0p5
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x6f Sep 15 21:00 /dev/ada0p6
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x6e Sep 15 21:00 /dev/ada0p7
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x72 Sep 15 21:00 /dev/ada0p8
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x58 Sep 15 20:57 /dev/ada1

---

gpart backup ada0 | gpart restore -F ada1

---

ls -la /dev/ad*
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x46 Sep 15 20:57 /dev/ada0
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x5a Sep 15 21:00 /dev/ada0p1
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x64 Sep 15 21:00 /dev/ada0p2
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x63 Sep 15 21:00 /dev/ada0p3
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x67 Sep 15 21:00 /dev/ada0p4
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x6b Sep 15 21:00 /dev/ada0p5
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x6f Sep 15 21:00 /dev/ada0p6
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x6e Sep 15 21:00 /dev/ada0p7
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x72 Sep 15 21:00 /dev/ada0p8
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x58 Sep 15 20:57 /dev/ada1
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x47 Sep 15 21:01 /dev/ada1p1
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x77 Sep 15 21:01 /dev/ada1p2
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x7f Sep 15 21:01 /dev/ada1p3
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x82 Sep 15 21:01 /dev/ada1p4
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x8a Sep 15 21:01 /dev/ada1p5
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x8d Sep 15 21:01 /dev/ada1p6
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x90 Sep 15 21:01 /dev/ada1p7
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x93 Sep 15 21:01 /dev/ada1p8

---

gmirror load

---

ls -la /dev/ad*
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x46 Sep 15 20:57 /dev/ada0
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x5a Sep 15 21:00 /dev/ada0p1
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x64 Sep 15 21:00 /dev/ada0p2
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x63 Sep 15 21:00 /dev/ada0p3
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x67 Sep 15 21:00 /dev/ada0p4
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x6b Sep 15 21:00 /dev/ada0p5
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x6f Sep 15 21:00 /dev/ada0p6
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x6e Sep 15 21:00 /dev/ada0p7
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x72 Sep 15 21:00 /dev/ada0p8
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x58 Sep 15 20:57 /dev/ada1
```


----------



## CyberCr33p (Sep 15, 2019)

It's FreeBSD 12-STABLE r351639.


----------



## CyberCr33p (Sep 15, 2019)

I found the problem.

For some reason there was gm0p3 enabled.

I run:

`gmirror destroy gm0p3`

And now it's ok.


----------

